# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  اناشيد علموها يهالكم

## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى من قلبي ان ماتنحدف ابدا وكل منا يحاول يحفظ منها ويرددها مع  حبايبه لصغار وانا اشجع الكبير قبل الصغير بحفظها ودمتم سالمين والي يعرف اناشيد  للاطفال لايبخل علينا وعليهم

نشيد الحروف الهجائية 
ألف : أرنب  يجري يلعب ..... يأكل جزرا كي لا يتعب
باء : بطة نطت نطة..... وقعت ضحكت منها  القطة
تاء : تاج فوق الراس..... فيه الذهب وفيه الماس
ثاء : ثعلب صاد دجاجة  .....هو مكار وقت الحاجة
جيم : جمل في الصحراء. .... مثل سفينة فوق الماء
حاء  : حج أسمى رغبة ..... فيه طواف حول الكعبة
خاء : خبز عند البائع ..... لا يأكله  إلا الجائع
دال : ديك حسن الصوت ..... قام يؤذن فوق البيت
ذال : ذئب وحش صلب  ..... لا يرهبه إلا ال***
راء : رجل عرف الدين ..... فهو صدوق وهو أمين
زاي :  زهر أصفر أحمر ..... هي بعيني أجمل منظر
سين : ساعة تحفظ وقتي ..... في مدرستي  أو في بيتي
شين : شمس صنع قدير ..... فيها الدفء وفيها النور
صاد : صائد ألقى  الشبكة ..... بعد قليل صاد سمكة
ضاء : ضابط يحمي وطني ..... يحفظ أمني يرعى  سكني
طاء : طفل أجمل طفل..... فهو نظيف حسن الشكل
ظاء : ظفر نظفناه..... طال  قليلا فقصصناه
عين : عين تخش الله ..... تشهد خيرا فيه رضاه
غين : غار غار  حراء ..... فيه أنزل القرآن
فاء : فيل ذو أنياب ..... وهو صديق يا أصحاب
قاف  : قمر فيه منال ..... ومواقيت تهدى السائل
كاف : *** عاش جواري ..... يحرس غنمي  يحرس داري
لام : لحم ينمو جسمي ..... يكسو عظمي فيه أسمى
ميم : مسجد بيت الله  ..... فيه أؤدي كل صلاة
نون : نهر نهر النيل ..... فهو كريم غير بخيل
هاء :  هرم عال القمة ..... وبناؤه رمز للهمة
واو : وجه للإنسان ..... فيه إشراق  بالإيمان
ياء : يد ترسم زهرة ..... تبدع شكلاً تظهر فكراً

نشيد الأعداد  1

الواحد واقف مضبوط والاثنين بطل عليه
والثلاثة بسنتين والأربعة اثنين  واثنين
والخمسة كعكة بسكر والستة واقفة تفكر
والسبعة بطل لفوق والثمانية تطل  لتحت
والتسعة عصى العجوز والعشرة بتشوت القول

نشيد الأعداد  2

الواحد هو ربي أثنين ماما وبابا
ثلاثة هما أخواني أربعة هما  أصحابي
خمسة أصابع يدي ستة أقوم من نومي
سبعة أروح مدرستي ثمانية أدخل  فصلي
تسعة ابدأ درسي عشرة ألعب وأجري


نشيد الأشكال  الهندسية

أنا الصديق المستطيل 
اسمي على رسمي جميل
صديقتي  مدورة
سميتها بالدائرة
لي صاحب مثلث 
وآخر مربع 
أشكالنا محببة  
لطيفة مرتبة

بـسـم الله

بـسـم الله بـسـم الله *** أحلـى كـلام  تعلمـنـاه
قبل ما ناكل قبل ما نشرب *** لازم كلـمـة بـسـم الله
قبل ما نلعب  قبل ما نكتب*** لازم كلـمـة بـسـم الله

الخضار

احـنــا الـخـضــار***  مـيـن زيـنـا مـيـن
فـيـنــا مــعــادن*** فـيـنـا فيـتـامـيـن
خـــس  وطـمـاطـم*** فـلـفــل جــــزر
نـحـمـي الأسـنــان*** نـقــوي  الـنـظــر

النظافــــة

بـابا وماما وستي وجـــدي*** علمـوني أغســـل  يدي
قبـل الأكل وبعده كــمان*** ذي النظـافة مـن الأيمـان
مـامـا قلتلتي أمشط  شعــري*** وافرش دومـــاً أسنـاني
وأهـــدت لي فرشـة أسـنان*** ذي النظـافة مــن  الأيمان

أنشودة لنوم الأطفال

قد نامت الطيور … والقمر يدور … والنجم  المنثور
يملؤنا سرور .. نم ياحبيبي .. نم ياحبيبي ..نم بسرور 


أُحبّ  الصلاة

أحبُّ الصَلاةَ وأشتاقُها
وتَسمو بِروحيَ آفاقُها
أيا وقفةً  تَستَشِفُّ الوُجودْ
وتَجلو لِنَفسي طريقَ الخُلُودْ
تُعَلّمُني أنَّ درَبَ  الحَياة
بغيرِ هُدى الله دربُ الرُّكوُدْ
صَلاتي أرتْني الهُدى  والضِّياءْ
وعَمّتْ وجوُدي بنُعمى العَطاءْ
أرَتْني كِياني  وحُرِّيتي
وأنّي على سُننِ الأنبياءْ
إذا ما وَقَفتُ أُؤدّي  الصَّلاة
وَعَيْتُ الوُجودَ وعِشتُ الحَياة
وناجَيتُ ربّي العَليَّ  القَديرْ
لِيسْلُكَني في صِراطِ الهُداة
خُشوعي لِربّيَ لا لِسواه
فلَستُ  أسيرُ بغيرِ هُداه
ويَخشَعُ غيري لِعَبدٍ ضَعيفْ
ويَعبُدُ غيري ضَلالاً  هَواه


نشيد الصلاة

يَا صَلاتِي يَا صَلاتِي
أنتِ رُوحِي  وحَياتِي
في قِيامٍ وجُلُوسْ
نَرتَوِي عَذْبَ الدُّروسْ
أنتِ معراجُ  النفوسْ
نَحْوَ رَبِّ الكائِناتِ
أنتِ فِي دُنْيَا الحَقائِقْ
زَهْرَةٌ  بَينَ الشَّقائِقْ
وَبِكِ تَحيَا الخَلائِقْ
في سَلامٍ وثَباتِ
أنتِ فِي  دُنيَا الوُجودْ
سُلَّمٌ نَحوَ الخُلودْ
نَرتَقيهِ في صُعُودْ
نَحوَ أغلى  الأُمنياتِ
فِيكِ يَنسَابُ الدُّعاءْ
فِي ابتِهَالٍ ورَجاءْ
حَيثُ آفَاقُ  السَّماءْ
فِي قُنُوتٍ وصلاةِ
عِشْتِ يَا نُورَ السَّماءْ
يا جِهَادَ  الأنبياءْ
سَوفَ نَبقى أوفِياءْ
لا نَهَابُ  العَاديَاتِ





نشيدُ القرآن

أنا هديّة  السماءِللبَشرْ
وفي خُطايَ الخيرُ قد حَضَرْ
وغايَتي أن أرسمَ  الربيعْ
دَرباًينالُ خيرَهُ الجميعْ
فها هو السَّحابُ في سمائنا
يَحتَضِنُ  المطرْ
وها هيابتسامةُ الحياةِ
في بَراعِمِ الشَّجرْ
يا أيّها  الصغارْ
هيّا بنالِنَقطِفَ الثِّمارْ
ونَتلوَ الآيات في عَوالمِ النهارْ
*  * *
هيّا إلىمَنابِتِ الرَّيحانْ 
هيّا إلى الجِنانْ 
هيّا إلى القرآنْ  
نَشْدو به.. 
نَشدو بهِ على مَسامِعِ الزمانْ 
هيّا بنا نَسيرُ في هُداهْ  
وفي هُدى آلرسولِ اللهْ 
فهُم لنا سفينةُ النجاةِ والأمانْ 
حين يَلُفُّ  العالمَالطُّوفانْ 
وهُم لنا النورُ الذي يُمزِّقُ الظلامْ 
ودَربُنا  الصاعِدُ نحوالحبِّ والسلامْ 

تهليل الله

بحمدك يابارئَ  العالَمينْ
فأنت الرحيمُ.. وأنت المُعينْ
وإيّاكَ يا  ربَّنانستعينْ
بنُعماكَ نَحيا وأنت الإله..
تعالَيتَ يا أرحمَ  الراحمينْ
حياةُالبحارِ وصَخرُ الجبالْ
تُنادي بحمدكَ ياذا  الجلالْ
تباركتَ يا أحسنَالخالقينْ

نشيد الاشهر:



أول  شهرأنا المحرم ******* أحد الحُرُم جعلني الله
من خوف أو شر نسلم ****** نحمد  ربيبعلاه

أنا الاخ الثاني انا ابن القمر ****** أحكي لكم عن يوم  سُميتُصفر؟
الناس في جوع وخوف تنتظر **** ما كان في الدنيا نبات او  مطر

أناربيع الاول **** وثالث الشهور
عن فرحتي لا تسألوا *** بمولد  البشير

أناأخوه الاخر **** ورابع الشهور
اسمي ربيع مثله *** ومنه كان  نوري

من بعدمرور ربيعين **** نأتيكم نحن الاختين
جمادى وجماد دُعينا  ***** وغدونا أجملبنتين

بالاسراء إلى أقصانا *** بالمعراج إلى الرحمن  
كرمني الله أنا رجب *** يعرفني أهل الايمان

شعبان أتيت أشركم ***  بالقادم بعدي رمضان
أناثامن شهر أُهديكم *** سعدا يرجوه الانسان

أنا تاسع  شهر رمضان *** قد أُنزلفيّ القران
صوم وصلاة وخشوع *** كرمني الرب  الرحمن

يا أفراح الصائم زيدي *** أنا شوال شهر العيد
عاشر شهر للاحباب  *** أحمل حبي وأناشيدي

أنا ذوالقعدة شهر قعود *** قبلي عيد بعدي  عيد
أيامي يتلوها حج *** يرجوه قريبوبعيد

أنا ذو الحجة آخر شهر ***  للعباد أقول سلاما
هذا الحج وهذا العيد *** بالطاعات نودع عاما 

أزاهير  السماء

ياأزاهيرَ السماءْ
املئي الدنيا بهاءْ
واْبتهاجاً ونماءْ
يا  أزاهيرَالسماءْ...
أنْتِ في العلياءِ نورْ
أنْتِ ينبوع السرور
نوّري  كلَّالبلادْ
واملئي روحي حبورْ...
نوّري درْبي الطويلْ
نوّري  حلْميالجميلْ
وامْنحي قلْبي الضياءْ
إنّني أسْمو عطاءْ
يا  أزاهيرَالسَّماءْ...


يا رب!


يا ربنا 
بارك لنا حياتنا..  
يا ربنا
بارك لنا أوطاننا.. 
يا ربنا 
بارك لنافي رزقنا 
يا ربنا  
يا ربنا 
أنت الحياة و الهنا 
أنت السعادة و المنی 
يا ربنا ...  

يا بنين يا بنات

يابنين يا بنات هل عرفتم ما  الحـــــــــياة
إنها نور الجلالة شع من بيتالرســــالة
إنها الوحي المسدد حل  في قلب محــــمد
إنها عين اليقين بأميرالمؤمـــــــــــــنين
إنها حب البتول  بضعة الهادي الرســـول
إنها حب الزكيحسن الخلق الأبـــــــــي
إنها شعر  الحسين بات في الأعناق ديــن
إنها نهجالرشاد خطه زين العبـــــــــــاد
إنها  تروي المآثر لإمام العلمبـــــــــــاقر
إنها الإسلام أزهر بأبي الصادق  جــــعفر
إنها الكاظم موسى ظلبالسجن حبيسة
إنها شوق النفوس لرضا الله  بطــــــوس
إنها بحر الرفاد فاض منكف الـــــجواد
إنها النور الجلي لاح في  وجه علــــــــي
هي قلب الممتحن والدالمهدي الحـــسن
إنها كحل البصر بالإمام  المنتظـــــــــــــر
وهو الثاني عشرغاب عنا واستتــــــــر
وإلينا سيعود وبه  العدل يســـــــــــود) 


بسم الله



..... فيه بـسـم الله  بـسـم الله *** أحلـى كـلام تعلمـنـاه
قبل ما ناكل قبل ما نشرب *** لازم كلـمـة  بـسـم الله
قبل ما نلعب قبل ما نكتب*** لازم كلـمـة بـسـم  الله

جميل
صديقتي مدورة
سميتها بالدائرة
لي صاحب مثلث 
وآخر  مربع 
أشكالنا محببة 
لطيفة مرتبة

لنوم الأطفال


قد نامت  الطيور … والقمر يدور … والنجم المنثور
يملؤنا سرور .. نم ياحبيبي .. نم ياحبيبي  ..نم بسرور 



أُحبّ الصلاة


أحبُّ 
نشيد  الحَقائِقْ
زَهْرَةٌ بَينَ الشَّقائِقْ
وَبِكِ تَحيَا الخَلائِقْ
في  سَلامٍ وثَباتِ
أنتِ فِي دُنيَا الوُجودْ
سُلَّمٌ نَحوَ  الخُلودْ
نَرتَقيهِ في صُعُودْ
نَحوَ أغلى الأُمنياتِ
فِيكِ يَنسَابُ  الدُّعاءْ
فِي ابتِهَالٍ ورَجاءْ
حَيثُ آفَاقُ السَّماءْ
فِي قُنُوتٍ في  سمائنا
يَحتَضِنُ المطرْ
وها هيابتسامةُ الحياةِ
في بَراعِمِ  الشَّجرْ
يا أيّها الصغارْ
هيّا بنالِنَقطِفَ الثِّمارْ
ونَتلوَ الآيات في  عَوالمِ النهارْ
* * *
هيّا إلىمَنابِتِ الرَّيحانْ
هيّا إلى  الجِنانْ
هيّا إلى القرآنْ
نَشْدو به.. 
نَشدو بهِ على مَسامِعِ  الزمانْ
هيّا بنا نَسيرُ في هُداهْ
وفي هُدى آلرسولِ اللهْ
فهُم لنا  سفينةُ النجاةِ والأمانْ
حين يَلُفُّ العالمَالطُّوفانْ
وهُم لنا النورُ الذي  يُمزِّقُ الظلامْ
ودَربُنا الصاعِدُ نحوالحبِّ والسلامْ


تهليل  الله


بحمدك يابارئَ العالَمينْ
فأنت الرحيمُ.. وأنت  المُعينْ
وإيّاكَ يا ربَّنانستعينْ
بنُعماكَ نَحيا وأنت الإله..
تعالَيتَ  يا أرحمَ الراحمينْ
حياةُالبحارِ وصَخرُ الجبالْ
تُنادي بحمدكَ ياذا  الجلالْ
تباركتَ يا أحسنَالخالقينْ


نشيد الاشهر:

أول شهرأنا  المحرم ******* أحد الحُرُم جعلني الله
من خوف أو شر نسلم ****** نحمد  ربيبعلاه


أنا الاخ الثاني انا ابن القمر ****** أحكي لكم عن يوم  سُميتُصفر؟
الناس في جوع وخوف تنتظر **** ما كان في الدنيا نبات او  مطر


أناربيع الاول **** وثالث الشهور
عن فرحتي لا تسألوا *** بمولد  البشير


أناأخوه الاخر **** ورابع الشهور
اسمي ربيع مثله *** ومنه كان  نوري


من بعدمرور ربيعين **** نأتيكم نحن الاختين
جمادى وجماد دُعينا  ***** وغدونا أجملبنتين


بالاسراء إلى أقصانا *** بالمعراج إلى  الرحمن
كرمني الله أنا رجب *** يعرفني أهل الايمان


شعبان أتيت أشركم  *** بالقادم بعدي رمضان
أناثامن شهر أُهديكم *** سعدا يرجوه  الانسان


أنا تاسع شهر رمضان *** قد أُنزلفيّ القران
صوم وصلاة وخشوع  *** كرمني الرب الرحمن


يا أفراح الصائم زيدي *** أنا شوال شهر  العيد
عاشر شهر للاحباب *** أحمل حبي وأناشيدي


أنا ذوالقعدة شهر قعود  *** قبلي عيد بعدي عيد
أيامي يتلوها حج *** يرجوه قريبوبعيد


أنا ذو  الحجة آخر شهر *** للعباد أقول سلاما
هذا الحج وهذا العيد *** بالطاعات نودع  عاما


أزاهير السماء


ياأزاهيرَ السماءْ
املئي الدنيا  بهاءْ
واْبتهاجاً ونماءْ
يا أزاهيرَالسماءْ...
أنْتِ في العلياءِ  نورْ
أنْتِ ينبوع السرور
نوّري كلَّالبلادْ
واملئي روحي حبورْ...
نوّري  درْبي الطويلْ
نوّري حلْميالجميلْ
وامْنحي قلْبي الضياءْ
إنّني أسْمو  عطاءْ
يا أزاهيرَالسَّماءْ...



يا رب!




يا  ربنا
بارك لنا حياتنا.. 
يا ربنا
بارك لنا أوطاننا.. 
يا ربنا
بارك  لنافي رزقنا
يا ربنا
يا ربنا
أنت الحياة و الهنا
أنت السعادة و  المنی
يا ربنا ... 


يا بنين يا بنات


يابنين يا بنات هل  عرفتم ما الحـــــــــياة
إنها نور الجلالة شع من بيتالرســــالة
إنها الوحي  المسدد حل في قلب محــــمد
إنها عين اليقين بأميرالمؤمـــــــــــــنين
إنها  حب البتول بضعة الهادي الرســـول
إنها حب الزكيحسن الخلق الأبـــــــــي
إنها  شعر الحسين بات في الأعناق ديــن
إنها نهجالرشاد خطه زين  العبـــــــــــاد
إنها تروي المآثر لإمام العلمبـــــــــــاقر
إنها الإسلام  أزهر بأبي الصادق جــــعفر
إنها الكاظم موسى ظلبالسجن حبيسة
إنها شوق النفوس  لرضا الله بطــــــوس
إنها بحر الرفاد فاض منكف الـــــجواد
إنها النور الجلي  لاح في وجه علــــــــي
هي قلب الممتحن والدالمهدي الحـــسن
إنها كحل البصر  بالإمام المنتظـــــــــــــر
وهو الثاني عشرغاب عنا واستتــــــــر
وإلينا  سيعود وبه العدل يســــــــــــــــود_________

نشيد عن الســمكة  

سين سمكة تهوى الحركة***تجـري تسبح تقفز تمرح
تتنفس من غير هــواء***دون  عنـاء تحت الماء
يصطاد الصياد السمكة***بالسنارة او بالشبكة
وانا آكل لحـم  السمكة*** لما انزع منه الشوكة 
.....انشودة عن الألوان

قلمي  الأزرق
يرسم زورق .. 
وسماء بها شمس  تشرق
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
قلمي الأحمر
أخذ المنظر 
لون كل  الورد الأحمر
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
قلمي الأصفر
نظر .. 
وفكر 
أين  مكان اللونالأصفر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!

...الأرنب

قفز الأرنب..
خاف  الأرنب.
كنت قريبًا منه ألعب
أبيض أبيض مثل النور..
يركض في البستان  يدور..
يبحث عن ورقات خضر..
يخطفها كالبرق ويجري
ياموجا من فرو  ناعم

....
__________________

يمه ..
فديتـك مـن همـوم  الليالـي .!
يمه ..
عسى ما شـر شفتـك ..
تونيـن .!
.أدعي بصلاتي وإدعو  معي تكفون ,,
الله يحب ، عبدٍ دعـاه .. { بـإراده
:
يستر على أُمة ( محمد  ) بـهالكـون
ومايموت مُسلم ما " نطق "بالشهـاده

----------

ليلاس (04-28-2011), 

السيـدة (04-27-2011)

----------


## سمكة ذهبية

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو تسلم إيدك أناشيد مثل العسل

----------

عفاف الهدى (04-27-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## السيـدة

تسلم ايدك يا عفاف
اناشيد حلوة ودايما اطروحاتك مميزة
لا حرمنا الله منك غاليتي

----------

عفاف الهدى (04-28-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انتي الى مميزة بردودش واطروحاتش البريئة

----------


## ليلاس

*أنآآآششيد حلوة ..*

*تسسلمين يآ الغآآلية ..*

*الطرح المفيد ..*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآآفية ..*

----------

عفاف الهدى (04-28-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*يسلم لي الحضور الرائع*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آناشيد حلووة* 

*ولطيفة للتعليم*

*تسلمي عفاف ع الطرح الطفولي الرآئع*

*ربي يعطيكِ العافيه*

*كل الود*

----------

عفاف الهدى (05-01-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*تسلمي لي غناتو*

----------

